
SILK, Skype's super wideband audio codec, is now available for free - gaika
http://share.skype.com/sites/en/2009/03/silk_now_available_for_free.html
======
durin42
It's decent of them to license it to people, but are they providing source, or
is it (as seems more likely to me, based on the lack of information I could
find on the developer page) just a binary blob you can link against?

------
wmf
A comparison of Silk vs. LD-AAC is noticeably absent.

